# Cabo Villas Timeshare Presntation



## scobrn (Dec 22, 2014)

Just finished a very short (20 min) timeshare presentation at Cabo Villas.  They made us an offer that was "too good to be true".  I know from reading TUG forums, that if it's too good to be true, it probably isn't.  Anyhow, for $2500, they said they would give us 2 weeks a year of studios to 3 Brs ranging in price from $500 to $1090 for the week.  No maintenance fees, only a $119 annual fee.    If we didn't use our weeks, there is no maintenance fee.

Anyone familiar  with this program?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 22, 2014)

Do you have it in WRITING?  If not, I'm guessing it's not true.

I'm also guessing they told you that you could rent them for a profit - this is REALLY not true.


----------



## scobrn (Dec 22, 2014)

*Cabo Villas Presentation*

Nothing in writing.  They said if we were interested, to go back to the sales department and they would write it up.  We have no intention of going back right now.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Is this actual ownership or is it a membership in some sort of "vacation club"?  Do you get a deed, and if so, to what?

What is the quality and season of all of those weeks you are being offered (and is it guaranteed)?  

It sounds like some sort of deal which will give you access to a pool of units comparable to II Getaways or RCI Last Call vacations -- leftovers.  Some of the weeks may be good, but access to prime weeks is unlikely.

Read the fine print.  Carefully.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Dec 22, 2014)

scobrn said:


> Nothing in writing.  They said if we were interested, to go back to the sales department and they would write it up.  *We have no intention of going back right now.*



We were typing at the same time.

You made a good decision.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 22, 2014)

If you DO go back to get it in writing, do it the last day you're in Cabo. That way you'll be home in plenty of time to review the contract and rescind. 

Remember the old adage, 'If it seems too good to be true, it probably is." 
Oh, and "How do you tell if a timeshare salesman is lying? His lips are moving."

Jim


----------



## scobrn (Dec 22, 2014)

*Cabo Villas Presentation*



vacationtime1 said:


> Is this actual ownership or is it a membership in some sort of "vacation club"?  Do you get a deed, and if so, to what?
> 
> What is the quality and season of all of those weeks you are being offered (and is it guaranteed)?
> 
> ...



Thanks.  That makes sense.  That's probably all I would be getting, and we get that now through our other exchange company's.  No reason to fork out another $2500.  Thanks.


----------

